# Heated Seats



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

One hour sitting in the car taking bloody voltage readings and trying different things.

In and out and checking things on the pc.

Finally effort, I wire up two long wires to test them direct from the battery.

Can't get to the fucking seats, wires are too short.

So I try to move car back.

And battery is flat.

Mother

Fucker

ps - Have clamed down and battery on trickle charger as we speak.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I think your flat battery maybe to do with are run-on pump problem. [smiley=idea2.gif]

DAZ


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> One hour sitting in the car taking bloody voltage readings and trying different things.
> 
> In and out and checking things on the pc.
> 
> ...


Ouch. I had a similar problem with the charging leads on my BMW. The positive and negative terminals are just too far apart for the leads to stretch. BMW don't allow you to have direct and easy access to the bloody battery, so I cobbled it all together with a set of jump leads... :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

The heated seats in my TT are so fucking crap it feels like the wires are disconnected!!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hark said:


> One hour sitting in the car
> 
> .


sitting in your car that long im sure you dont need heated seats lol [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: Mother Fucker indeed Matt, good luck getting it sorted 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I find that licking the wires with the engine running is a good test.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> I find that licking the wires with the engine running is a good test.


No wonder you support Newcastle mate :lol:


----------



## danjones0802 (Dec 24, 2009)

I never turn my heated seats on.....make me feel like ive shit meself!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> I find that licking the wires with the engine running is a good test.


Sparky like me?

:lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i like the heated seats !!!!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

roddy said:


> i like the heated seats !!!!


The heated seats are great, wouldn't be without them!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

TT Ade said:


> The heated seats are great, wouldn't be without them!


Especially with the roof down 

Josh


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Super Josh said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> > The heated seats are great, wouldn't be without them!
> ...


ROOF DOWN !!! are ye kidin mate,, you would need a tent ,, where do you live !!!!


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

roof down...heater on full its the way to go lol ooo i miss myconvertible


----------

